

A $35,000 Tesla Model III Is Coming In 2017 - mdesq
http://www.forbes.com/sites/gregorymcneal/2014/07/16/a-35000-tesla-model-iii-is-coming-in-2017/

======
mkr-hn
How did this not become a hot topic on HN?

